# Rossi Matched Pair for youth?



## mustang72 (Feb 13, 2005)

Rossi Matched Pair in 20ga and .243win for my 12yr old daughter. For deer hunting next year good, bad?? We hunt shotgun and rifle zone.


----------



## CowboyUp (Jun 11, 2009)

The second gun that I ever had was a 20g/223 Rossi combo, it worked real well and I had no problems with it. I actualy killed 2-3 deer with it, some pheasant too. My uncle now has it for his 12yr old and he likes it because there is very little kick, so its good for getting his confidence up, a good starter gun for sure.


----------



## dumredneck (May 19, 2005)

The 20 ga. is pretty light for kids, seems to kick a bit. Some little kids had a hard time with pulling the hammer back on mine.


----------



## BVG (Nov 18, 2004)

My 12 year old daughter started shooting a Rossi 20 ga at 10. Not a problem with skeet loads but kicked her pretty good with duck loads. (But not enough to make her want to stop.) I think it was harder on me watching her shoot at ducks than it was for her. When she touched that thing off it looked like someone punched her. They do not make a light 20 ga steel load. She greatly preferes her uncle's Remington 870 youth 20 ga. now that she is strong enough to swing it.


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

I bought a Rossi .223 / .20 gauge combo for my son. They had them on sale at GanderMountain for $115. It is a pretty decent gun for the money. He killed his first buck with it this year. I started him out with a Savage .243 youth model. It just kicked a little to much for him and he had a hard time squeezing the trigger instead of jerking it. So I bought the Rossi .223 for him to use this year, he was able to shoot this gun a lot better than the .243.


----------



## White Pine (Mar 26, 2009)

Buy one my son loves it he has the 22,20,243


----------



## rcdan-o (Nov 13, 2004)

I put a 20ga/.22 combo on layaway at Dunhams when they were on sale. My Son is 9 and is pretty good size. The price of the .410 ammo this gun will pay for itself and enable him to eventually deer hunt with the smooth bore barrel. But I am still thinking the 20ga will be a bit much recoil for him. We will see.


----------



## White Pine (Mar 26, 2009)

start him off with some light skeek loads for the 20 gauge.


----------

